# Kids cow elk hunt pics



## jjett84724 (Oct 15, 2008)

Two of my kids drew cow tags this year. Utah has a program that opens private ground up for hunting. We talked to the land owner, who was nice enough to tell us where the elk were. The kids picked a number and my daughter drew the opportunity to be the first shooter. 

We got up at 0500 opening morning, and drove to the area. We eventually got the fourwheeler started and drove up the mountain. We met up with one other hunter, who had a friend with him. We all decided that it would be safer if we rode up together. What a steep trail. Holy smokes!!

We got up on top and the first meadow we came to had 80 elk or so. There were big bulls, satellite bulls and cows everywhere. We came up with a game plan and my kids and I snuck around the bottom of the meadow and set up. The elk ran over the ridge towards us, but it was to thick to get a shot. We snuck down the ridge in the direction the elk had went. 

We came to another meadow and there were some elk. My daughter was shaking with excitement. I got her laid down with a solid rest. The elk were about 250 yards away feeding. She aimed carefully and BOOM!!! Nothing.. The elk walked out of sight. We snuck forward to look for blood. On the way, we see one of the elk is limping badly. Holy smokes, she hit it. We chase that elk about 1/4 mile before we get another shot. While chasing that cow, we run back into the herd and the kids get a good look at a 360" bull chasing his cows. She finally gets another shot at about 80 yards and puts her down. WOO HOO!!!! One down, one to go. That girl is amazing. She got her first deer on Tuesday and her first elk on Saturday. With three shots. One shot for the deer, and two shots on the elk. All three hits by the way. I couldn't have been prouder. 







A storm was moving in, so we spent the rest of the day getting her elk out. We saw tons of elk and my son's trigger finger was itching. He held out, and helped me quarter the elk and get it on the quad. It was snowing on us, by the time we left.

The next morning we wake up and get on the road. My wife accompanied us today and man, was it cold. I had to stop several times and let my fingers warm up. There was about five inches of snow on the ground and the wind was blowing from the north. BRRRRRR...

We went to the same area and could hear the elk talking about 1/4 mile north of us. We climbed a hill and started hiking toward them. While hiking, we saw a satellite bull, and 10-11 cows down in the trees. The bull was bugling and trying to breed a cow. There was a big bull further up the hill and he came down and chased the satellite bull off. So cool....

We decided that we could sneak closer and started down the hill. Our shoes were squeeking; I was sure the elk would hear us. We got down to 80 yards and my son put two shots into a cow. We watched her get up and run over the ridge. I couldn''t believe it. He hit her good twice and she still got up. We waited a half hour and then worked our way down there. We found her just over the ridge where she fell. 






We went and got a sled and quartered her up. We put the back half, front shoulders, and backstraps in the sled and started down the hill. My son grabbed onto the sled and let it drag him down the hill. Pretty funny stuff. The whole time we were cutting on this elk, the rest of them were bugling and running around in the trees. We could hear them just up the ridge. Man, what a cool hunt. Now we have one deer, and two elk in the freezer. We still have two deer tags, and two elk tags to fill!! Man, we are blessed. 






Overall we saw approx. 200 elk. We saw big bulls, little bulls, spike bulls, cows, calfs, deer and coyote tracks. This is one of the memories my kids will have forever.


----------



## ShoerFast (Oct 15, 2008)

What a wonderful story, thank you for sharing it! 

The area in the pictures, by the bark of the Aspens, the elk do not winter there?

With that kind of population, one could think that would have all the Aspens fairly well nagwed off if they were there when the snows deepen?


----------



## jjett84724 (Oct 15, 2008)

Its kind of a big foothill. The elk move down into the scrub oak and the cedars when the snow gets deep. This was the first decent snow of the year, and it didn't stick around very long. They will stay on top until December, and then move down. 

I should have taken some pics of the rubs on the trees. There were 10" aspens that all of the bark had been rubbed off of.


----------



## deeker (Oct 15, 2008)

Great pics and great story, looks like Boulder area. 

Keep posting!!!! 

Kevin Davis


----------



## yooper (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the story and photos. congrats to your kids. I wish all young people had a chance to have someone take them hunting, fishing, or just going out in the woods. Its all good.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 15, 2008)

Great Story. 

Congrats to all!!


----------



## bama (Oct 19, 2008)

That is great shooting for the young hunters! You must spend some good time with them practicing. It is some of my favorite time with my boys. My dad has every caliber you can speak of, so we just keep shooting. Good luck with the rest of the hunt!


----------



## beerman6 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 2, 2008)

Absolutely GREAT experience for your children!!! Good luck filling those remaining tags...hope ya have a large freezer!


----------

